# Problem with Trophy Ridge React 5 pin on Hoyt Carbon Spyder



## countrykang8 (May 29, 2008)

I had a similar problem with my Bowtech Insanity and I moved the rest over a little. This is not the right thing to do, but my arrows are now hitting exactly where I am aiming out to 60 yards.


----------



## CBWalk (Jul 22, 2010)

I took my bow to Scheels and had them set up the arrow rest and it was way off and I also had some major cam lean. Took the bow to a real archery shop and they got me straightened out. I now have plenty of room on the sight.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

with rest that far left and sight also, what have you done as far as tuning goes???? seems everythings to the left and maybe needs some yoke tuning. 

thats not an issue for trophy ridge or the sight really


----------



## CBWalk (Jul 22, 2010)

You're correct it had nothing to do with the sight. My arrow rest wasn't set up properly at Scheels and the bow required some yoke tuning. Got all that taken care of and shooting awesome now. And yes these sights work as advertised.


----------

